# Dogtra charger splitter.



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone have any problems with these failing. Mine works fine down to splitter then nothing. Put another splitter on it and works fine.
Bought another for 10$.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0186Z7P76/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_tJqCEb0HXKX54


These work great, cheap, and you can do many many units, they come larger than 4 way as well. To charge an Edge RT transmitter you just have to trim a bit of the plastic off so it sits in the transmitter deeper, very simple.


----------

